# InfranView/Animated Avatar



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

Is there a way to create an animated avatar with InfranView. I tried the help menu and created a multipage image. When I start the animation it runs through the three images and then just stops. I'm trying to create an animated avatar with three images. Obviously I'm doing something wrong...  

Thanks in advance......


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello snp....wouldn't know how to do that in I/V but UnFREEz will animate however many frames you want with just a few clicks...you can get it from.....

http://www.whitsoftdev.com/

so easy to use......


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks soooo very much chalky. 

I'll try that one out...


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

UnFREEz
Very cool , tiny program, only 28,160 kb! 
Used it about a year now.

sekirt


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

This program you suggested is awesome and you are exactly right......its sooooo easy to use. I have another problem though... I'm so green...  Its too large to upload as an avatar. I can't find a way to change the size in UnFREEz, so I opened it in InfranView, but the resize/resample option isn't clickable, its blue... any suggestions???

Here is the animation I'm working on....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

you can't resize an animation with Irfanview...

try uploading it here www.gifworks.com

or... give me a second and I'll do it

buck


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't think you can resize animated GIFs in Irfan. If you have the individual frames, Irfan can resize those and then place them into UnFREEz to animate.

Or you can go here and try to resize as an animated GIF:
http://www.gifworks.com/

sekirt

edit......You're just too darn quick, Buck!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy sekirt

usually not 



buck


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

lol Buck I was doing it just as you were I suppose....thanks so much!!!!!!!! 

I had that addy saved in my faves...guess I've used so many different programs and such this past week, I forgot to check that one out. Muuuuwwwwwaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Shortnpretty

here it is with the background transparent










buck


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

SNP
I slowed it down and bit and allowed it to accumulate showing an overlay in the flag. Not sure if that works with what you want.










Dave


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

OH Buck yes that is better........ I'll learn I suppose... 

Davey........its awesome. I'm gonna use it. So what program did ya use and how'd you do that??? mmmmuuuuwwaaa!

This is great u2..:UP:


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

SNP
Actually you all did most of the work creating the Gif and Buck Cleaning it. All I did was add a fourth frame duplicating the third frame, Changed duration to two seconds each frame, and allowed the prior frame to persist. The added fourth frames background is set to "background" which is transparent when leaving so all previous are removed. I used Gif Movie Gear 2.6 for editing but most Animators would do the same.

Take Care

Dave


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks Sugar!!!!!!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You can extract the original frames from an animated gif in Irfanview *Options | Extract all frames* (they are extracted as bmp files, but can be easily converted using the batch resize) then do a batch resize (File | Batch resize), but you would still need Unfreez to put it all back together


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh....ok puta. Thanks Sugar!!! Geesh I love this forum. I'm learning soooo very much....... :up: y'all are absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting that link,Chalky.I've been looking round for something like that,will give me something new to try out :up:


----------

